# برامج ادرة المطاحن عن طريق الكمبيوتر



## abb_you (26 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
هل توجد برامج ادرة المطاحن عن طريق الكمبيوتر ساعدونا رجاء


----------



## abb_you (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*برامج ادارة المطاحن عن طريق الكمبيوتر*

لمذا تم الغاء طلبي ؟ 
لدينا مطحنة حديثة تعمل على الكمبيوتر وقد تلف البرنامج الخاص للتشغيل 
وهي مطحنة موديل حديث ايطالية نوع كولفتو فعلى من يتوفر لدية برنامج تشغيل المطحنة عن طريق الكمبيوتر ارسالة الي واكون لة شاكرا


----------



## شهاب الحصة (21 يوليو 2010)

*ابشر*

اخي وضح اكثر البرنامج ماذا يدير تعبئة صوامع ام ماذا:86::86::86:


----------



## خليل جزائري (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز اريد توضيح عن نوع المطحنة .....هل هي مطحنة لتغذية الانعام (البقر و الدجاج) او مطحنة القمح و انشاء الله تجد ما تبحث عنه [email protected]


----------

